# Rat vital signs



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey. I'm in school to be a vet assistant and I'm doing physical exams on my rats and my dog. Does anyone know the proper vital signs for Temp, Respiration, and heart rate? Thanks.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Temp per the vet should be around 101 like dogs and cats. Unsure about the resp and heartrate.
Good luck in school and educate everyone about rats needing vets also.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Temperature : (R) 37.7°C (99.85°F)
> Respiratory rate/minute : 71-146
> Heart rate/minute : 250-493
> Blood pressure : 84-134 mm Hg
> ...


Source : http://www.rmca.org/Rescue/ratmedhelp.pdf


----------



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. That helps a lot. And Ration, how did you find that site? I scoured the net and couldn't find the answers anywhere.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's just one of those things that I found ages ago and saved on my favourites list for moments such as this. Lol. Usually if you can get a good rat book, details such as those are usually somewhere in it anyway


----------



## irisfreamon (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool. Thanks.


----------

